# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  where to buy aquatic plants in Singapore??

## cannon129

Hi, 

Could someone please guide me on where to buy aquatic plants in Singapore. 

Cheers 

Vince

----------


## bossteck

For moss, you might want to visit Biotope (System and Control) 
For the more common plants, you can try Colorful Aquarium at Balestier
And then there's Teo's plant farm at Lim Chu Kang. 

You can consult the LFS directory (link at the top right corner of this forum) for exact address.

----------


## tawauboy

you can check out serangoon north area.
lorong halus has a number of farms/retail shops as well.

----------


## cannon129

Eric, Thomas, Many thanks for the information.

Cheers

Vince

----------


## Scape

I got all my plants from Colourful =D
It is located opp thomson medical centre

----------


## reagan022

Depends on where you stay... If west, clementi has about four lfs with a good range of plants.

----------


## malmah

Hi Bros, 

I am new in this hobby, my 2ft tank been running for 5 to 6 weeks. appreciated you Bros can advise where are the foru LFS in Clementi.

thks/rgds.
malvin

----------


## Jimmy

> Hi Bros, 
> 
> I am new in this hobby, my 2ft tank been running for 5 to 6 weeks. appreciated you Bros can advise where are the foru LFS in Clementi.
> 
> thks/rgds.
> malvin


http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...splay.php?f=72

----------


## MrSpock

> For moss, you might want to visit Biotope (System and Control) 
> For the more common plants, you can try Colorful Aquarium at Balestier
> And then there's Teo's plant farm at Lim Chu Kang. 
> 
> You can consult the LFS directory (link at the top right corner of this forum) for exact address.


 
I am also in the process of looking for aquatic plants for my 1st scape. So they have the usual ones like glosso, HC, Java Fern, etc? Is it cheaper to buy from these farms in bulk than at the LFS? I noticed that the LFS plants are pretty expensive!  :Shocked:

----------


## reagan022

> I am also in the process of looking for aquatic plants for my 1st scape. So they have the usual ones like glosso, HC, Java Fern, etc? Is it cheaper to buy from these farms in bulk than at the LFS? I noticed that the LFS plants are pretty expensive!


depends on how much plants you get. and what kind of plants you get. 

Those harder to plant ones are usually more expensive. Java fern is already very cheap so guess it does not matter. 

LFS need to make money mah so will be more expensive than farms. But if you buy small amounts $$$ from the farms then no point spending your time there.

----------


## minute_me

Was at petmart in seragoon and saw some nice plants. asked the staff if they are hardy or easy to die, that guy say ok and the plant i enquired dont need Co2 or sunlight. So I bought it, cost $3. When I reach home, I notice that it's just some fern stalks being stucked into the holes on the small driftwood, then i know why it doesn't need co2 or sunlight cos it will die few days later. :Roll Eyes:  Unlike some other plants which have roots anchored onto the driftwood.

Guess when the ferns die, I will simply go to the park and get some ferns and stuck it into the driftwood.  :Grin: 

I got some kind of aquatic plants which look like some kind of ferns in a pond. is it advisable to put them in my aquarium??

----------


## supersheep1988

you can try Y618 also..there also have some aquatic plants also...

----------


## StanChung

> I got some kind of aquatic plants which look like some kind of ferns in a pond. is it advisable to put them in my aquarium??


There's many kind of ferns, a picture would be helpful since you can't tell us the name.

----------


## shrimppaste

Bossteck

Do you mean bioplast instead of biotope?

----------


## adolfoi

Bioplast => LFS located at Bendemeer Road, mostly into planted tank famous for top up of CO2 tank.
Bioptope => LFS located at Ang Mo Kio, well known for wide range of Apisto collection.  :Grin:

----------


## shrimppaste

Hello,

Yah cause Bossteck was saying for moss go to Biotope. I thought Bioplast is the one that's famous fo Fissiden and mosses. So maybe he wrote wrongly.

----------


## herns

> Guess when the ferns die, I will simply go to the park and get some ferns and stuck it into the driftwood.


Try Singapore Botanical Garden. :Grin:

----------


## minute_me

> Try Singapore Botanical Garden.


macritchie reservoir got lots of beautiful water ferns and moss. can collect or not?  :Grin:

----------


## Jimmy

> macritchie reservoir got lots of beautiful water ferns and moss. can collect or not?


please do not disturb the nature!  :Evil:

----------


## psp1000

> macritchie reservoir got lots of beautiful water ferns and moss. can collect or not?


Few dollars buy moss also no money? don't distrub the natural la..

----------


## felix_fx2

> macritchie reservoir got lots of beautiful water ferns and moss. can collect or not?


its against the law i think.
better check with n-parks 1st, wait kana fine for plucking ferns.

----------


## herns

> macritchie reservoir got lots of beautiful water ferns and moss. can collect or not?


CCaaannnnnnnnn!! Can lah! who cares lah! :Grin:  Just grab it and go lah! save money lah! :Laughing:  Its recession lah!

----------


## reagan022

> its against the law i think.
> better check with n-parks 1st, wait kana fine for plucking ferns.


not sure if you are allowed to do that but i know that the government offer tender to vendors to clear water plants to keep they under control.

saw them given the tender just a few days back.  :Grin: 

well if you don't do it for sale but only as a form of personal hobby should be ok in small amount.  :Smug: 

but its better to check with n-park

----------


## herns

small amount ok lah! be there early in the morning and grab some few, place it in a plastic bag. Come back the next morning if you want some more lah!

----------


## ranmasatome

ok onz! put time put place! i'll ask my friend to come also. i only know him as Ranger, but i'm sure you guys dont mind.

----------


## Fuzzy

You *Cannot* legally collect plants at all from any parks and nature reserves without a proper research permit.
Not in any amount and not for any reason unless approved. 

They may not enforce this strictly, but you will be 
conducting your collection illegally.

Macritchie reservoir is part of the Bukit Timah Nature Reserve.

Guys, please don't engage in this sort of activity, it is not only illegal and destructive to nature, it also stains the good 
reputation of this forum.

More details here:
http://www.nparks.gov.sg/cms/index.p...d=46&Itemid=75
http://www.nparks.gov.sg/cms/index.p...128&Itemid=130

----------

